# Transformatori >  TC60-7 ?

## Janis

Nekur tā arī  neatradu informāciju par šo padomjlaika transformātoru :: . Interesē cik ampēru var dabūt no katra tinuma.

----------


## defs

60 varētu nozīmet,ka kopēja jauda 60 W. Tinumiem jāmēra volti un amperi jārēķina.Ampērus var reķināt ari no vada diametra,bet dažreiz var gadities,ka uztīts resnaks vads ar rezervi.

----------


## Delfins

Tu neko neatrodi jo nepareizi google ievadiji:

Rekur ir visada infa
http://forum.cxem.net/lofiversion/index.php/t9468.html

60 tiešām ir jauda.

PS: jameklē pēc TS tikai krievu burtiem ( Transformator Standartnij = TS = ТС60 [Rus key] )

----------


## Janis

TC transformātorus atradu jau pirmajā reizē  ::  Tikai par TC 60-7  tur nav informācijas.

----------

